# The *NEW* Riddle Game!



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

ALL RIDDLES RELATE TO GBATEMP​








Welcome back to the riddle thread!
I will be bringing you an amazing assortment of riddles that will push your knowledge of GBAtemp to the MAX!
Oh yes!!!! There will be prizes (I am still getting the sponsors in order, but rest assured there are prizes to be had)!
Please limit your attempts to answer the riddles to no more than 3 tries 5 tries (per person) per day.  I will not recognize any more attempts than that.
I will also be posting cold/warm bearings to try to help you with your answers.

Please stand by as I prepare the riddles that will

STUMPYOUR​BRAIN​


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 8, 2011)

A noob?


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect
-way cold.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 8, 2011)

A troll


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect.
-way cold


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 8, 2011)

An un-finished Linux game?


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect.
-not as cold, but still way cold.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 8, 2011)

A flasher


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect
-way cold... what are you talking about even?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 8, 2011)

A Linux user?


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect.
-pretty cold, getting somewhat warmer


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 8, 2011)

Linux itself?
It can do a lot of things, especially random stuff, and its made to be highly-customized.


----------



## signz (Dec 8, 2011)

A bot


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect
-way cold.
alan john that was your last try for today.

signz
incorrect
-way cold


please remember.... all riddles relate directly to gbatemp.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mac user


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect.
-way cold.  (does that relate directly to gbatemp even?)


----------



## Janthran (Dec 8, 2011)

Socially awkward penguin


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect.
-you're as cold as that penguin.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 8, 2011)

Penguins are warm because they have feathers.
So I'm close and stuff.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know!! Uh...shaunj66?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 8, 2011)

The computer systems section?


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

samash
incorrect
-way cold, but close since your gues relates to gbatemp

janthram
incorrect on both counts
-way cold again.  but at least your posts relate to the temp.

three tries per day.
i won't post more than 1 riddle per day.


----------



## signz (Dec 8, 2011)

Search function?


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

incorrect
-pretty darn cold.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Ask GBAtemp -> Computers section?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 8, 2011)

@Brian I already did those. 
Why is there a penguin? fuuuu


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 8, 2011)

The prinny squad?

2nd try

Magazine staff.


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

@janthran & brian 
warm with the computers section sorry.....

spark
nope.
-cold cold colllllllld


----------



## Nujui (Dec 9, 2011)

Ubuntu?


----------



## 1234turtles (Dec 9, 2011)

something something something darkside


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tempbot?


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 9, 2011)

The tutorials and FAQs section.


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Ubuntu?


incorrect
-pretty cold



1234turtles said:


> something something something darkside


incorrect
-so cold i doubt that you even thought you'd be warm



chris888222 said:


> Tempbot?


incorrect
-cold



SparkFenix said:


> The tutorials and FAQs section.


incorrect
-not entirely cold


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 9, 2011)

GBAtemp.net → Ask GBAtemp! → Computers → Software


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2011)

A beginner's guide to Linux?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 9, 2011)

@Wiz Sounds right to me, not making any more guesses until Mucus answers..


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 9, 2011)

Judging by Wiz's discovery (which sounds more correct than what I'm going to say, but wth).

Quietlyawesome94.


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

kwartel said:


> GBAtemp.net → Ask GBAtemp! → Computers → Software


incorrect
warm -> warm -> warm -> cold



Wizerzak said:


> A beginner's guide to Linux?


Incorrect
-Coldish



Janthran said:


> @Wiz Sounds right to me, not making any more guesses until Mucus answers..


incorrect
-not even a guess now is it?  that's completely cold.



SamAsh07 said:


> Judging by Wiz's discovery (which sounds more correct than what I'm going to say, but wth).
> 
> Quietlyawesome94.


incorrect.
-coldfish


----------



## Janthran (Dec 9, 2011)

I wasn't guessing.. :|
The computer>gaming forum?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2011)

This?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2011)

OK, maybe this.


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> This?


incorrect
-cold i guess



Janthran said:


> I wasn't guessing.. :|
> The computer>gaming forum?


incorrect (don't post unless you have a guess)
-pretty cold



Wizerzak said:


> OK, maybe this.


incorrect
-also cold


----------



## Janthran (Dec 9, 2011)

GBAtemp.net
→ Ask GBAtemp!
→ Computers
→ Hardware
And I have no idea why it's formatted like that.


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

Janthran said:


> GBAtemp.net
> → Ask GBAtemp!
> → Computers
> → Hardware
> And I have no idea why it's formatted like that.


warm
warm
warm
cold

(is that your third one today?)


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 9, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=category&id=pc-network


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
very warm


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it this thread?

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=question&id=1551&title=problem-thinkpad-nic


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

Brian117 said:


> Is it this thread?
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/m...em-thinkpad-nic


incorrect
-pretty warm


----------



## jing90 (Dec 9, 2011)

him? 
http://gbatemp.net/user/239566-fishaman-p/


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2011)

Antoligy?  :>


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh I think I have it

CLICK ME!!!


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

jing90 said:


> him?
> http://gbatemp.net/u...566-fishaman-p/


incorrect
-cold



TDWP FTW said:


> Antoligy?  :>


incorrect
-really cold


----------



## Nujui (Dec 9, 2011)

Uhh, this thread? 

http://gbatemp.net/topic/243867-minecraft/


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Oh I think I have it
> 
> CLICK ME!!!


incorrect
-meh, cold man



Nujui said:


> Uhh, this thread?
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t...3867-minecraft/


incorrect
-yep, that's cold


----------



## Nujui (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post a hint? Or is that not allowed?


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Can you post a hint? Or is that not allowed?


incorrect
-so cold that it isn't even funny.... was that your third try today?  the only hints are from other posts.  i gave you three hints in the beginning.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 9, 2011)

That was a question, not a answer .


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download

Found in this thread,

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=question&id=1551&title=problem-thinkpad-nic


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

STILL INCORRECT!
-Some temp as before - don't waste a guess.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 9, 2011)

The Linux Terminal?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2011)

ANSWER HERE!!!

(I think, or something on that page).


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
-much much much much much much colder, you're in antarctica now


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
-colder


----------



## jing90 (Dec 9, 2011)

NIC (Network Interface Controller)


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
-much colder, you're not even on gbatemp now. . .


----------



## signz (Dec 9, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/user/236924-pingouin7/ < that user


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
-cold


----------



## Janthran (Dec 9, 2011)

Last guess for today:
http://gbatemp.net/forum/228-android/


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
-nah, that's cold.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 9, 2011)

JDownloader

or

This page


----------



## Janthran (Dec 9, 2011)

Why did you post a penguin??


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

congratulations!
you just used up your guesses for tomorrow!
enjoy!





















naw i'm kidding


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2011)

1) http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=question&id=2431&title=megaupload-being
2) Megaupload


----------



## mucus (Dec 9, 2011)

incorrect
-pretty cold

incorrect
-really really fucking cold


----------



## Countbisquit (Dec 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=category&id=pc-gaming COUNTBISQUIT APPEARS WITH A GUESS!


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

incorrect
-pretty cold


----------



## Necron (Dec 10, 2011)

The infection removal guide thread?
http://gbatemp.net/topic/298763-infection-removal-guide/


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

incorrect.
-not warm


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 10, 2011)

I do alot or I just let it happen


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (Dec 10, 2011)

I need help because i answer my own questions


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> I do alot or I just let it happen





CrazyPuzzler said:


> I need help because i answer my own questions


incorrect
-both somewhat warm i suppose


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2011)

pistone ?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2011)

Costello!


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

incorrect
-the answer is not costello.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2011)

ANSWER


----------



## Janthran (Dec 10, 2011)

I give up on this question.. The riddle is way too vague. You should know that because the other thread had like 15 riddles and 5 pages.


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

incorrect.
-warmer, and i applaud your creative effort


----------



## Janthran (Dec 10, 2011)

The question is obviously not something to do with Linux, it's based off of GBAtemp.


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you!
That is correct, it really has little to nothing to do with linux and everything to to with gbatemp.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright, then. Is it GBAtemp itself?


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

no
-warm only in the sense that the answer does in fact relate directly to gbatemp


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

The tempbox?


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

incorrect
-much colder than your last answer.  (i had faith that you were gonna nail it with this guess)


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=category&id=pc-gaming


----------



## jing90 (Dec 10, 2011)

the flag?
http://gbatemp.net/images/questions/flag_orange.png


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> http://gbatemp.net/m...ry&id=pc-gaming


incorrect.
-still colder than your earlier guess.



jing90 said:


> the flag?
> http://gbatemp.net/i...flag_orange.png


incorrect
-no...not even a little bit


----------



## Janthran (Dec 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=question&id=2963&title=active-passive-ftp


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Dec 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/m-ask?action=category&id=-2


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Janthran said:


> http://gbatemp.net/m...ive-passive-ftp


We have a winner!
That's right the answer was this exact thread.
If you look at the title it refers to being active or passive, doing a lot or just letting things happen in other words.
I need some help, pretty clearly that meant the Ask! section
and that penguin is the favicon from the website linked in the answer!
Stay tuned for the next brain stumping riddle!


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

mucus said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/m...ive-passive-ftp
> ...


FCUKING DALMATION-ASS!
I LOOKED AT THAT A LOOONG TIME BEFORE, AND I THOUGHT TO MYSELF THAT IS THE ANSWER, BUT NOOOO STUPID ALNJOHN WONT POST IT!

anyways, congrats to the winner


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 10, 2011)

Lucky... Now post another riddle.


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Boy riddle one was intense wasn't it?
Well riddle two is up now!
Good news!  You get 5 guesses per day now!
Let's see a good showing - the new prize is a  copy of Terreria which was graciously donated by sPiLiTz!


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 10, 2011)

mucus said:


> Boy riddle one was intense wasn't it?
> Well riddle two is up now!
> Good news!  You get 5 guesses per day now!
> Let's see a good showing - the new prize is a  copy if Terreria which was graciously donated by sPiLiTz!


Next time can you have the prize be Minecraft and tell me the answer.

Riddle 2- A member from GBAtemp?


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the next 2 prizes lined up.
If someone wants to donate a copy of Minecraft I'd happily put it up as a prize.
I still won't tell you the answers.


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shoptemp.


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

SparkFenix said:


> Shoptemp.


incorrect
-cold.


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3DS section


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

SparkFenix said:


> 3DS section


incorrect
-even colder


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Gallery


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

SparkFenix said:


> The Gallery


incorrect
-cold


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 10, 2011)

The EOF


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> The EOF


incorrect
-you're cold.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

The tempbox (again), since it finds itself tight on the front page, it was added a couple of months ago, but it always existed as its own page.


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> The tempbox (again), since it finds itself tight on the front page, it was added a couple of months ago, but it always existed as its own page.


incorrect
-cold.


----------



## jing90 (Dec 10, 2011)

the shoutbox


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

jing90 said:


> the shoutbox


incorrect
-cold


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/252990-the-eof-bunker/


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...the-eof-bunker/


incorrect
-pretty gosh darn cold man


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 10, 2011)

O great mucus, is it "Calendar"? How the hell you come up with these riddles D:


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> O great mucus, is it "Calendar"? How the hell you come up with these riddles D:


incorrect
-cold......

it's a secret!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 10, 2011)

IP.Board Mobile


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> IP.Board Mobile


incorrect
-cold


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/84991-the-new-massive-cheat-compilation-thread/


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2011)

GBAtemp Podcast


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 10, 2011)

Blog articles. They have been completely revamped, but, are completely different.


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

darkbuster412 said:


> Blog articles. They have been completely revamped, but, are completely different.


incorrect
-cold... also that's piss poor grammar you've got going on


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 10, 2011)

Gbatemp V3+


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

darkbuster412 said:


> Gbatemp V3+


----------



## jing90 (Dec 10, 2011)

IRC


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

jing90 said:


> IRC


incorrect
-cold, but ....moving in a proper direction here


----------



## Lily (Dec 10, 2011)

The answer is clearly mucus's asshole. In other news, Charlie Sheen tells me I'm WINNING!


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

lilsypha said:


> The answer is clearly mucus's asshole. In other news, Charlie Sheen tells me I'm WINNING!


incorrect.
-cold.  damn cold.  charlie sheen is lying.  
-in other news ... no sorry, it's too vile i can't say it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 11, 2011)

The admin group?


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

Alan John said:


> The admin group?


incorrect
-cold, like a winter wind


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

Shout box


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

wasim said:


> Shout box


incorrect.
-cold
-didn't someone guess that already?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 11, 2011)

GBAtemp twitter


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> GBAtemp twitter


incorrect
-cold . . .


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

NDS sections ?


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

wasim said:


> NDS sections ?


nope
-cold


----------



## jing90 (Dec 11, 2011)

wikitemp


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

in


jing90 said:


> wikitemp


incorrect
-pretty cold


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 11, 2011)

The Wii


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> The Wii


incorrect.
-not as cold.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 11, 2011)

3DS Hardware


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 11, 2011)

3DS


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 11, 2011)

Other consoles?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 11, 2011)

a vagina?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 11, 2011)

I already have Terraria.
Wat do


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

all above are incorrect
-all above are pretty cold


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 12, 2011)

A signature?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

incorrect
-colder


----------



## jing90 (Dec 12, 2011)

private message?


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Dec 12, 2011)

Mobile phone


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 12, 2011)

Android Section


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

jing90 said:


> private message?





shadowmanwkp said:


> Mobile phone





Wizerzak said:


> Android Section


are people even thinking about the hints?
You're never going to get it by just randomly guessing.
there is one specific answer.
go back.
read the clues.
think about it.
place a logical guess
-all cold.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 12, 2011)

A Flashcard?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 12, 2011)

mucus said:


> jing90 said:
> 
> 
> > private message?
> ...



I am reading the hints, it's just they're so vague it could be anything.


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

no.
-cold, colder, coldest


----------



## Janthran (Dec 12, 2011)

I already have Terraria, but when will I get my prize?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Shoutbox?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

someone guessed that... like twice now.
it's still incorrect
and it's still cold.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it the cheats database?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Is it the cheats database?


no it's not.
-cold, but not entirely.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 12, 2011)

Friend code database?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Friend code database?


incorrect
-cold still


----------



## Janthran (Dec 12, 2011)

Software modding?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Friend Code Database?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 12, 2011)

EDIT: I accidentally double posted because I'm on my 3DS.


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Software modding?


incorrect
-cold but getting towards warm


FireGrey said:


> Friend Code Database?


incorrect
-wizz just posted that


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Homebrew?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 12, 2011)

Software and cheat codes.


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Homebrew?


incorrect
-definitely getting warmer


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Software and cheat codes.


incorrect
-colder


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Homebrew Bounty


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Homebrew Bounty


incorrect
-getting colder


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Nintendo Wii Homebrew


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Nintendo Wii Homebrew


incorrect
-not entirely cold, but not really warm


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it this? Or it could be this one

3DS Homebrew??

3 guesses in one post


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> Is it this? Or it could be this one
> 
> 3DS Homebrew??
> 
> 3 guesses in one post


incorrect
incorrect
incorrect
-cold
-cold
-not as cold


----------



## Whizz (Dec 12, 2011)

A homebrew database?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Whizz said:


> A homebrew database?


incorrect
-cold, with a slight dash of kinda warmish


----------



## Whizz (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know why, but I wanna say crab now. Is that somehow related?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Whizz said:


> I don't know why, but I wanna say crab now. Is that somehow related?


incorrect.
but i like your style.
you ofc know that's like so cold that you might as well be on neptune....
but ...i like that answer


----------



## Whizz (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm thinking hermit crab, because of the hints 

Anyway.... is it a game made for a modern day Nintendo platform?


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

this isn't twenty questions.


----------



## Whizz (Dec 12, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

Whizz said:


> Super Mario 3D Land.


incorrect.
-cold.  starting...somewhat...not really... but a little bit warm...but not very


----------



## Janthran (Dec 12, 2011)

Crown 3DS.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Crown 3DS.


incorrect
-cold, pretty cold


----------



## Janthran (Dec 13, 2011)

Latest news posts at the bottom of the home page?


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Latest news posts at the bottom of the home page?


incorrect
-so much colder than before.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 13, 2011)

DS Homebrew


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wii hardware


----------



## Whizz (Dec 13, 2011)

GameGenie


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got the answer!! It's mucus!!


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> I've got the answer!! It's mucus!!


incorrect
-definintely cold


----------



## Janthran (Dec 13, 2011)

There are still 3 unanswered guesses on page 13.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 13, 2011)

mucus said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the answer!! It's mucus!!
> ...


Least you could do was be sarcastic -.-


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > SamAsh07 said:
> ...


this answer is also incorrect
-not even a proper answer, is it?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jes iz too hard, more hints plox!! The only possible meaning I could pull out for SW and CC was Star Wars and Crystal Chronicles + Homebrew, thus giving Wii Homebrew section -.-


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 14, 2011)

mucus said:


> Riddle 2 - the new prize is a  copy of Terreria which was graciously donated by sPiLiTz!
> I'm pretty small by today's standards.
> I might not be very old, but my house is.
> Also - it feels pretty tight in here


An old guys dick wihle the old guy is wearing skinny jenas?


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > Riddle 2 - the new prize is a  copy of Terreria which was graciously donated by sPiLiTz!
> ...


incorrect
-completely cold.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 14, 2011)

REPLY TO MY BLOODY ANSWER FROM PAGE 13!!! Please.


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> DS Homebrew


incorrect
-getting warmer


chris888222 said:


> Wii hardware


incorrect
-cold


Whizz said:


> GameGenie


incorrect
-not really warm


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 14, 2011)

GBA emulator on the DSi?


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

Alan John said:


> GBA emulator on the DSi?


incorrect
-not so much


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)

Linux(/ubuntu) emulator for DSi? :S


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

YetoJesse said:


> Linux(/ubuntu) emulator for DSi? :S


incorrect
-not entirely cold, but cold


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)

So it's not DSlinux? X'D


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

it's still not ds linux


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> DS Homebrew



to this... it was warm...

GBA homebrew?


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

YetoJesse said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > DS Homebrew
> ...


ever so slightly warmer


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)

ok.. snes homebrew?


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

YetoJesse said:


> ok.. snes homebrew?


incorrect
-ever so slightly warmer

is that your 5th guess?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 14, 2011)

GameCube homebrew?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 14, 2011)

Think I got it:

Portable Gamecubes


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> GameCube homebrew?


incorrect
-colder


Wizerzak said:


> Think I got it:
> 
> Portable Gamecubes


incorrect
-nope


----------



## Janthran (Dec 15, 2011)

Genesis homebrew.


----------



## mucus (Dec 16, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Genesis homebrew.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 16, 2011)

DScraft?


----------



## mucus (Dec 16, 2011)

Alan John said:


> DScraft?


incorrect
-getting colder


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 16, 2011)

NES Homebrew!
The nes is like a "home" which is old, but the homebrew has been out for a while. The homebrew is very small, since today some homebrews are up to 200mb's.

OR Commodor64 homebrew.


----------



## mucus (Dec 16, 2011)

Alan John said:


> NES Homebrew!
> The nes is like a "home" which is old, but the homebrew has been out for a while. The homebrew is very small, since today some homebrews are up to 200mb's.
> 
> OR Commodor64 homebrew.


Incorrect
-NES Homebrew = VERY warm 
-comm = cold


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 16, 2011)

FOR SW:
http://filetrip.net/f8031-Solar-Wars-1-0.html

FOR CC:
http://filetrip.net/f11983-Chu-Chu-Rocket-NES-%28ALPHA%29-62310.html


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Dec 16, 2011)

Alan John said:


> FOR SW:
> http://filetrip.net/...r-Wars-1-0.html
> 
> FOR CC:
> http://filetrip.net/...A%29-62310.html


CORRECT!  You are the winner!
SW stood for the Hombrew's Name!  CC stood for the maker of the Homebrew!  Good job Alan John!


----------



## Janthran (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 19, 2011)

MUCUS, Y U NO NEW RIDDLE?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 25, 2011)

NVM


----------

